# Longterm ttc after the depo?



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi my names Natalie and im 27 and the ttc my first baby. Ive been ttc for 2 years 8 months and was on the depo 3 years previous to this. I had 21 day bloods done and it came back all normal and that ovulation occured. Is anyone on here on the same boat or got aby advice or stories relating to this? ??


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey, welcome to the forum!  

I was on depo and read all the stories that there are that it stops people getting pregnant when they come off it. It doesn't, it's just that some people struggle to get pregnant and just happened to have previously had the depo. I'm not saying that some people might not have problems with it, or coming off it, but its generally because there is something wrong anyway - if I'm making any sense! My problems are nothing to do with the depo, but we didn't worry for a while about my irregular cycle because the doctors just kept blaming the injection! Turns out it was pcos, not the depo.

It's good news about your blood tests. I don't know if you have sought a fertility referral yet? They need to check your OHs sperm, and do other checks on you like an ultrasound or checking your tubes.

There is loads of information on here about TTC naturally and fertility investigations etc.

Good luck!

Xxx

P.s. Sorry if you have already had all these tests, but i just thought it was worth mentioning as we were left quite a while before they decided to investigate because they just blamed the long lasting effects of the drugs. Although my consultant told me the depo stops affecting you as soon as you have a regular cycle, and things should get back to normal within a few weeks of your last missed injection.


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Its only 21 day bloods ive had done. My OH says he doesn't want to get tested says what if it comes back bad then it will ruin ttc. Personally I think he is scared of the results xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I can understand where he is coming from, but as you have been TTC for 32 months I can't imagine it's that much fun at the moment and probably putting quite a lot of stress on you both.

Have you been tracking your cycles using OPKs or temping? 

Your GP should be able to do all the basic tests that you need, and maybe put off your OHs for another few months.

You are obviously a strong couple or you wouldn't be TTC, so whatever happens I'm sure you will be able to deal with it. Maybe just have a think yourself about what you want to do and have another chat with him. It might be the results, or what comes next, or what you might do, or even what he might have to do: you would be surprised at the amount of people who think a man has to provide his sample in front of a nurse. 

Xxx


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

No I don't do temping or opks cause tbh im not really sure what im doing with it. I've tokd him its a home kit but he still said the same thing.  I think hes realising though that its starting to get me down as all our friends are announcing their pregnancies. It must disappoint him aswell x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe try and agree a plan of action between you, kind of a compromise.

Have a look here for information on temping http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=301569.0 and don't worry, it's pretty straight forward and sure you will get the hang of it quickly. I also got the book: Taking Charge of Your Fertility, it's quite good and explains all the different fertile signs you can spot.

You are only fertile for a few days per month so if you aren't timing it right it's easy to miss it. Doctors often advise having sex every other day during your cycle, but you can work it out so you have a window.

My OH was really anti-fertility treatment, but we agreed we would try until a set date and then if nothing happened I would have the initial tests, and then when it became apparent I had a few problems he started to mellow towards the idea: it's still took him another year though really. Now he is like an IVF pro and happily talks about it in the pub with his mates - he was even talking about embryoglue with someone the other day, it's such a dramatic turnaround!

Xxx


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thankyou. I am going to try preseed lubricant to see if its as good as others say it is.  Have you tried anything like this before? X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

We didn't try it. I started temping and soon discovered I wasn't ovulating so no kind of lubricant, unless it was magic, was going to help  

Xxx


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I reckon thats what im needing magic lol I had 21 day bloods done n came back I ovulated all normal sp figured maybe my OHs swimmers maybe need a helping hand lol im at the point of trying anything in all honesty xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My OH had a bit rubbish sperm and noticed a massive difference taking well man vitamins - the clinic were really impressed what the improvement after a few months of vitamins and no alcohol!  

Xxx


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Well I got myself the pregnacare conception tabs and my OH the wellman conception tabs so hoping that will improve things for us. We have just sstarted taking these but was going to try the lubricant. Im probably too impatient just want it to be my turn to announce my pregnancy. Theres obly so many negative tests you can get before you get impatient lol x


----------

